# Potato Bomb



## ice daddy

I've been playing with this idea for some time, and decided to give it a try tonight.

While in Vermont years ago I went to several events with my uncle and was amazed the a lot of food vendors offered Baked potatos with all the fixins as a walk around treat.  All for the tidy sum of $5/6 bucks.  So I came up with the idea of doing a stuffed potato with various ingredients.  Kinda like a twice baked potato, but all done at one time on a smoker.














I'm not smoking tonight, but doing a T-bone on the Cypress Classic egg.  In theory it should work on a smoker just as easy.













Q-views to follow.   Sure hope this works out, I mean it is just a potato right?


----------



## scrappynadds

Looks good except for that "bag of bacon"???? cure and smoke your own.......just a thought...


----------



## ronrude

I am looking forward to the outcome of this.  As far as the bacon, one experiment at a time.  You won't regret it though.

Another great alternative is pulled pork or chicken.


----------



## roller

I`m in.....


----------



## scarbelly

Where is the finished product


----------



## smokinhusker

Sounded good to start...now where's the finished product?


----------



## ice daddy

Sorry for the delay.  Camera and Computer got mad at each other.  






	

		
			
		

		
	
   
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
   
	

		
			
		

		
	







 Used a regular Ziess apple corer to cut the plug out






	

		
			
		

		
	
   
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
   
	

		
			
		

		
	







I know this isn't home made bacon but I'm just trying to get the right combo of ingredients plus I haven't made bacon yet.  Used a meat tenderizer to punch holes in potato.






	

		
			
		

		
	
    
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
    
	

		
			
		

		
	







Inserted the good stuff with the potato plug.  I worked surprisingly well.  cut the end off the plug to cover the hole in the end






	

		
			
		

		
	
   
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
   
	

		
			
		

		
	







Used tooth picks to keep stuffing from oozzing out.  Then on the grill






	

		
			
		

		
	
   
	

		
			
		

		
	







You can see the cheese  coming out the tenderizer holes.  In retrospect, tenderizer was over kill.  Gonna do it next time without all the holes.  By taking the plug out and stuffing the potato, the thing cooked alot quicker than I expected.  Next time gonna try 25 minutes instead of 45.






	

		
			
		

		
	
   
	

		
			
		

		
	







Inside was gooey and very good.  I like the combination and agree that home made bacon should bump it up another level.  I think this thing can be kinda like a fattie and don't think you can go wrong with whatever you like for the inside.  Flavor was really different and moist.  I'm gonna keep working on this, it really is good.












	

		
			
		

		
	
   Oh the steak was good too !


----------



## alelover

Looks great. Cool idea.


----------



## capntrip

Looks Great!


----------



## scarbelly

Looks like they came out great


----------



## mneeley490

I've made these many times; everyone thinks they're great.

However, after stuffing and reinserting the plugs, I wrap them in bacon, then wrap the whole thing in foil. Cook direct over coals about 375 to 400 dgrees, for about an hour. Make sure you turn them once or twice so they don't burn. When you remove the foil, the bacon should be crisp, and the potato infused with all that good bacon-y flavor!


----------



## roller

I`d eat that..it just does not have enough stuff on it for me..I like alot of stuff piles very high on a potato.


----------



## ice daddy

mneeley490 said:


> I've made these many times; everyone thinks they're great.
> 
> However, after stuffing and reinserting the plugs, I wrap them in bacon, then wrap the whole thing in foil. Cook direct over coals about 375 to 400 dgrees, for about an hour. Make sure you turn them once or twice so they don't burn. When you remove the foil, the bacon should be crisp, and the potato infused with all that good bacon-y flavor!


Mneeley490 I agree with you gonna try that next time.
 




Roller said:


> I`d eat that..it just does not have enough stuff on it for me..I like alot of stuff piles very high on a potato.


Thanks Roller,  I was trying to figure out how to stuff more goodies, but it kept coming out the other end!


----------



## venture

Were you talking about the potato or.....?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky

I like it but I also agree it needs more stuffing, can't have too much cheese and bacon on a baked tater. I know its not YAWYE friendly, but dang I love my cheese. Hope the YAWYE 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  don't come after me..........


----------



## roller

Well if you want more stuffing then take out more Potato. You dont have to have all of that Potato when you have all that cheese and bacon....and maybe a little Sour Cream...


----------



## alelover

Drill a bigger hole in the tater.


----------



## mneeley490

alelover said:


> Drill a bigger hole in the tater.


That sounds like an idea for some enterprising BBQ'er. Invent about a 6" long holesaw/corer & attach to a cordless drill. Make it about say, 1" to 1-1/4" in diameter for bigger spuds?


----------



## thoseguys26

mneeley490 said:


> I wrap them in bacon, then wrap the whole thing in foil.


I was thinking about that technique the entire time reading this post. baked potato fatty! I am trying that! Cheers!


----------



## ronrude

It doesn't fit with my low carb diet, but next time i make a spud, it is going to be similar.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## ice daddy

ronrude said:


> It doesn't fit with my low carb diet, but next time i make a spud, it is going to be similar.  Thanks for the inspiration!




ronrude, I agree but what's nice is you can tailor the stuffing to what is best for your.  Thanks for comment.


----------



## africanmeat

It looks great .i love stuff veggies, tomato's, Zucchini and potato's .you can use a tsp that you sharpen on one side and scope it out

or you can use a jalapeno corer


----------



## ice daddy

africanmeat said:


> It looks great .i love stuff veggies, tomato's, Zucchini and potato's .you can use a tsp that you sharpen on one side and scope it out
> 
> or you can use a jalapeno corer


I like that idea, but I've never seen one around here.  Guess I need to go online for the corer.  Thanks  I think that will allow me to scoop out more from the potato and get more goodies inside.


----------



## phogi

I'm sure this tastes good, but seems like alot of work. How does it compare to simply loading up the potato with cooked bacon and cheese after it is cooked?


----------



## mneeley490

Phogi said:


> I'm sure this tastes good, but seems like alot of work. How does it compare to simply loading up the potato with cooked bacon and cheese after it is cooked?


And brining, rubbing, injecting, curing, etc, etc, isn't? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I thought that was the fun part?

Truthfully, there's no comparison. You have a potato here, surrounded by cripy bacon and infused with the bacon fat, cheese and whatnot. I like to insert with chopped garlic, green onion, cheese and salami. But the combinations are endless.

If you unwrap and serve to guests, all they have to do is cut into it. No loading necessary.


----------



## ice daddy

Phogi said:


> I'm sure this tastes good, but seems like alot of work. How does it compare to simply loading up the potato with cooked bacon and cheese after it is cooked?







mneeley490 said:


> And brining, rubbing, injecting, curing, etc, etc, isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was the fun part?
> 
> Truthfully, there's no comparison. You have a potato here, surrounded by cripy bacon and infused with the bacon fat, cheese and whatnot. I like to insert with chopped garlic, green onion, cheese and salami. But the combinations are endless.
> 
> If you unwrap and serve to guests, all they have to do is cut into it. No loading necessary.


mneeley490 is right on target here.  Time really is minimal, maybe a minute, once you have your goodies read and like he say the combinations are endless.


----------



## davidhef88

That cheese was made about 45 min. From my house.  I drive by it  3 times a week. I stop at the factory once in a while and have them lop me off a couple pound chunk of 5 yr. extra sharp cheddar off of a huge  lock they have sitting there.


----------



## ice daddy

It is a great cheese.  Got it at Costco, $4.50 lb.  They also had a Jalapeno Buffalo wing Cheddar that looks pretty good and 2 or 3 other spiced up Cheddars which I can't seem to remember right now.


----------



## davidhef88

hate to tell you what I pay a Lb. for it at the factory. lol  the buffalo is good,  If you can get some of the habanaro cheddar it is great.  great flavor and heat.


----------



## davidhef88

I just went to thier site ( kuttercheese.com  )  and you are actually getting a hell of a deal aver ordering on line.  the jalapeno/cayenne is also good, horseraddish cheddar is good om roastbeef sandwhiches.  Man I'm getting hungry,  gonna have to stop there Tues. om my way by.


----------



## fred2448

mneeley490 said:


> I've made these many times; everyone thinks they're great.
> 
> However, after stuffing and reinserting the plugs, I wrap them in bacon, then wrap the whole thing in foil. Cook direct over coals about 375 to 400 dgrees, for about an hour. Make sure you turn them once or twice so they don't burn. When you remove the foil, the bacon should be crisp, and the potato infused with all that good bacon-y flavor!


This is how i've done them also. I use the smaler red potatos alot so you can eat more than one with different stuffing in each.


----------



## smokinhusker

That was one happy lookin tater and the steak too! Bet they would be good with peppercorn sauce on them.


----------



## mrgumby

Genius! I'm doing this tonight with some habanero jack I have left over from the stuffed bacon wrapped meatballs we made a bit ago


----------



## ice daddy

Sounds great.  I've been looking for something to make a bigger hole so I can stuff more in it.  It really has a great flavor throughout when it's done.  Take some photos so we can see your results.


----------



## ice daddy

Davidhef88 said:


> I just went to thier site ( kuttercheese.com  )  and you are actually getting a hell of a deal aver ordering on line.  the jalapeno/cayenne is also good, horseraddish cheddar is good om roastbeef sandwhiches.  Man I'm getting hungry,  gonna have to stop there Tues. om my way by.




My sister brought me some of the horseradish cheddar this past weekend, so I'm gonna be giving that a try.


----------



## jrod62

I will have to try this.


----------



## mrgumby

Here's what I have so far with my potato bombs. I started with 2 russets, cleaned and dried.






Rendered some proper bacon






Mixed some habanero jack with some sharp cheddar, chives and the previously rendered bacon 






I cored the potatoes on one end only and using the corer, scooped out some of the innards of the spuds. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to snap pics of that part as my hands were full if potato bits and didn't want to mess my phone. After coring, I stuffed with the mixture if cheese, chives and bacon until almost full and then capped the end with part of the spud core and secured with a toothpick. Then it was on to the Traeger at 375 for a bit of a cook. 

They should be about done right now, but I'm leaving it up to my wife to ensure the final doneness if up to par since it's a pack meeting for my boy's Cub Scout pack. I'll make sure to post some pictures of the final product upon my return home.


----------



## mrgumby

Finished product


----------



## ice daddy

Looks very tasty.  You got a lot more stuff in yours than I did.  Good job. How was the habanero?


----------



## mrgumby

The heat came thought nicely, but the potato itself was lacking a bit in flavor. Should have seasoned and oiled the skin first. Next run I'll try stuffing it with pulled pork.


----------



## chefrc

I have made these and they are the Bomb!!! I coming to your house they look fantastic


----------



## scottfitz1

I used an apple corer my first couple of times, but the holes were on the small side limiting what one could put in it.  I ordered a pineapple corer, link below, from Amazon and am getting ready for my first run with it right now.  I am using cream cheese, a touch of shredded cheddar and Spam and then will roll it in olive oil and kosher salt after i cap the ends.   I will then wrap it with a couple of slices of bacon, finish it with toothpicks and then try it at about 275 for around 3 hours. 

  By using the pineapple corer and easily removing the slicing fin I will be able to buy larger potatoes and stuff in a good bit more "GOODNESS.".  I will be serving it with bacon wrapped marinated skewered chicken tenders and watch and smell the magic as it happens.  Cook until almost at temp, and then sear and crisp up the bacon in a frying pan and then WOW!  Sorry, I borrowed the picture from another.














006.JPG



__ jeffed76
__ Jul 18, 2013


----------

